# Going Pomp fishing Monday am. Any one want to go?



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Sat Sun and Mon Should be good fishing because of the moon phase. But monday is the full moon should be a good day.


----------



## OnTheRun (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd go with you,but I'm 700 mi away. If your going to be out 13 Nov. Let me Know, we will beEOP and W. Navarre.

Put some meat in the box this weekend. We appreciate your posts.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Pm me when your around and Ill head out with you when your here. Pomps should be starting a good run by then.


----------



## domimax (Aug 4, 2009)

Chef, please keep us posted on when the pomps start running? i will try to make the trip down from central Bama. Thanks, David:usaflag


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Will do. Will post a surf report after this weekend/Monday.


----------



## domimax (Aug 4, 2009)

Forgot to mention. We returned from a week of fishing around Cape San Blas. We found this really isolated beach called Crooked Island Beach. It is located just as you leave Tyndall Air Force base on the way to Mexico Beach. You turn down a dirt road a drive about a mile. Very pretty beach!



The highlight was once again Jackie (my wife)! She caught a huge, and i mean huge red fish off the surf. It was 40 inches and i figure about 44 pounds. That is a hell of a fish on 10 pound spin tackle with no boat to run the fish down. When i went to take out the hook, the hook broke in half between my fingers, we were that close to losing the fish. We were on a really remote beach. There were 2 other couples on the beach and they both clapped when Jackie got the fish on the sand. It was way cool. We let the fish go. We really messed up and did not have a dang camera! The water was far to warm for the Pompano run, about 81 degrees. We caught many, many red fish. About one on every cast, no joke. Most were schoolies and a few nice ones too. But her's was a MONSTER!



Take a peak:



http://www.mexicobeach.com/cdc/crooked-island-sound.cfm


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah water is still to warm but Im going to try my luck anyway. Water temp is sapposed to be around 76 on monday it just needs to drop another 6-8 before the run is in full swing. Heard of a few people catching pomps but not a lot yet.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Me and Ultralight may join you...is the wind expected to be out of the South?

where you gonna be?


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet you might see me out there sun. if you catch anything the following days lemme know plz


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet you might see me out there sun. if you catch anything the following days lemme know plz


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Monday morning its supposed to be <DIV class=wxClear></DIV><DIV class=tdBarChart><DIV class=tdBarChartPad>From the North to Northeast at 8 miles per hour.</DIV></DIV>


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Would LOVE to hit the beach Sun am (daybreak). But the tide is lowlow, and barely trickling back in. I haven't the best luck in this situation for pomps reds or backs, but only ladies, sails, rays, and if i'm lucky blues. I know that I dont know everything, but am i missing something here? 

I figure the night has to be good for sharks but thats not really my deal.

Please advise.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

> *Hellcat171 (10/31/2009)*Would LOVE to hit the beach Sun am (daybreak). But the tide is lowlow, and barely trickling back in. I haven't the best luck in this situation for pomps reds or backs, but only ladies, sails, rays, and if i'm lucky blues. I know that I dont know everything, but am i missing something here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. No your Wright. After looking at the tides I'm going back to sykes in the am. Caught a 24 inch red tonight.


----------

